# MAMP = MAMP signifie: Macintosh, Apache, Mysql et PHP



## Leo80 (7 Mai 2005)

Après avoir eu quelques difficultés avec mysql et php, juste après la mise à jour sous Tiger, j'ai découvert MAMP. C'est très facile d'installer MAMP et en plus ça se met dans un dossier à part, et le jour où on n'en veut plus on met ce dossier à la corbeille.

C'est ici : http://www.mamp.info/fr/home/


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Mai 2005)

c'est effectivement simple et permet de ne pas mélanger apache et apache 2; dans le même genre, tu as :
http://wserverxkit.sourceforge.net/?page=features


----------



## avosmac (8 Mai 2005)

Il semble que le second ne localise pas l'ensemble des éléments dans un répertoire séparé mais qu'il installe les éléments de manière classique. Me trompe-je ?


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Mai 2005)

non
effectivement c'est à préciser.


----------



## avosmac (9 Mai 2005)

En tout cas MAMP est une petite merveille de simplicité.


----------



## gafguy (24 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
Je possède une vieille version de FileMakerPro (4.0Fv1) dans laquelle j'ai un certain nombre de choses : carnets d'adresses, factures, etc.
Je voudrais regrouper toutes mes adresses en un seul fichier, qui ne soit pas FileMaker (c'est déjà fait, c'est pour un souci de sauvegarde car j'ai eu, à la suite d'une panne de DD, près de 2000 adresses qui se sont évaporées dans la nature. Dur, dur, mais sacrée leçon !).
J'aimerais faire ça sous MySQL. J'ai donc fait venir MAMP, mais malheureusement j'en suis resté à ce stade : comment puis-je faire pour demander à ce logiciel de me faire une base de données avec les entrées que je souhaite (qualité, nom, prénom, adresse, etc.) ?
Je me suis reporté au HS n° 11 d'AvosMac, pages 42-43, mais ça ne m'a pas tellement renseigné à ce propos.
Merci à qui pourra me l'expliquer, parce que l'aide de MAMP... !
Guy


----------



## avosmac (24 Mai 2005)

Exporter depuis Filemaker un fichier en .tab

Depuis CocoaMySQL par exemple, créer une nouvelle base avec les mêmes champs que dans la base Filemaker.

Importer le fichier tab et les données prendront la bonne place


----------



## gafguy (25 Mai 2005)

Merci beaucoup.
Une dernière question : comment puis-je obtenir CocoaMySQL ? Logiciel à télécharger, j'imagine, mais où ?
Merci de me l'indiquer.
Bonne soirée,


----------



## gafguy (29 Mai 2005)

Merci. Je l'ai fait, mais voilà : l'aide m'indique :
Connecting to a Database
Back to the main menu 
 In order to work with a database and its tables, you must first be connected to it. The database connection screen appears at the start of the program. 
Enter at least the host (IP or domain name). To connect to a local database, enter localhost or 127.0.0.1 as host.
If you enter a database, it will be selected when the connection to the server is established. Otherwise you can select one of the databases on the server afterwards.
If you enter no port, CocoaMySQL uses the default port.
Choose "Save to favorites..." in the favorites popup-button to save a connection. Passwords are stored in the Keychain. To edit favorites open the Preferences.
You can connect to multiple databases by opening a new window (Menu File > New)

Or, ni localhost, ni 127.0.0.1 n'est accepté. Inutile de dire que j'en suis toujours au même point !
Que faire ?


----------



## ficelle (3 Juin 2005)

ce MAMP est vraiment enorme.. on glisse.. on depose... on lance... et c'est parti !
enorme !


----------



## avosmac (4 Juin 2005)

Poyur GafGuy : il faut cliquer sur "page d'accueil"


----------



## gafguy (4 Juin 2005)

J'ai réussi sans me servir de CocoaMySQL et j'ai créé ma base avec pHpMyAdmin : clients_tbl.
Le seul souci qui me reste c'est pour importer mes données, mais j'y arrriverai. J'avais eu le même pb sur mon site, avec une base warrants. Je l'avais réglé avec les séparateurs dans le fichier text à importer (, je crois) mais je pense qu'il faut aussi que j'ajoute les fins de ligne (je fais ça dans TexEdit+).


----------



## lotharz (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

nouvel utilisateur mac, j'utilisais avant EasyPHP pour sauvegarder mes bases MySQL (chez mon hébergeur) sur des supports amovibles, en cas de crash de mon hébergeur (on ne sait jamais).

J'ai vu que mysqldump était aussi présent dans MAMP, mais je n'ai pas réussi à le lancer pour me connecter au serveur distant hébergeant mes bases.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer la procédure ?
Par avance merci !


----------



## EROS (27 Janvier 2006)

gafguy a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Je l'ai fait, mais voilà : l'aide m'indique :
> Or, ni localhost, ni 127.0.0.1 n'est accepté. Inutile de dire que j'en suis toujours au même point !
> Que faire ?



Bonjour Guy et à tous.
En lisant ces lignes, je découvre être dans la même situation : bloqué sous CocoaMySQL !
Plus bas tu dis y être arrivé
COMMENT ?

La fenêtre de MAMP indique 
Hôte: localhost
[Port: 8889]
Utilisateur: root
Mot de passe: root

Et bien qui est localhost ?
j'ai beau essayer différentes combinaisons du type IP, nom du mac, etc...
La réponse est toujours la même :
"Unable to connect to host localhost.
Be sure that the address is correct and that you have the necessary privileges"

Merci de dévoiler ta solution.
@+


----------



## gafguy (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour !
Je crois me souvenir que j'ai fait comme ça :
1 - j'ouvre MAMP ;
2 - dans la petite fenêtre du haut, à côté de "Start", j'ai tout bêtement cliqué sur phpMyAdmin. Je ne sais pas pourquoi (j'avais certainement fait des essais infructueux restés en mémoire), j'ai eu la page suivante : http://localhost:8888/MAMP/frame.php?src=/phpMyAdmin/?lang=fr-iso-8859-1&language=French
3 - dans la partie gauche, j'ai créé une base de données que j'ai appelé "clients"et qui comprend tous ces champs-là :
       Champ      Type     Attributs     Null     Défaut     Extra     Action                             

et j'en suis resté là car j'ai toujurs mon pb d'importation.
Comme je dois rédiger un bouquin de plus pour le 28 février, je n'ai pas eu le temps de vraiment me pencher dessus, mais je le ferai avec les conseils d'Avosmac dès que j'aurai un peu de répit.
Cela dit, je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne manip.
Va toujours voir la page (URL en haut, au n° 2).
Bon courage.
PS : désolé, on me dit que mon texte est trop long (copier-coller du truc) : 
Le texte que vous avez entré est trop long (40133 caractères). Veuillez le raccourcir à 10000 caractères.


----------



## EROS (28 Janvier 2006)

Merci de cette indice...
J'ai compris ne pas avoir chargé la dernière mouture de cocoaMySQL : la v0.7 fonctionne en indicant à Socket : le chemin complet permettant à cocoa de trouver Mysql dans le repertoire de MAMP. Touvé non sans mal, au travers des Forums indiquant la lecture de "à vos mac 57" p.16 !

Host : vide
User : root
Pass : root
Socket : /Applications/tmp/mysql/mysql.sock
et tout le reste vide !

Concernant l'importation ?
Sans solution, pour le moment : à creuser...
Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## xlr8 (13 Février 2007)

Bonjour, d&#233;sol&#233; de d&#233;terrer le post mais je me suis dit que &#231;&#224; pouvait int&#233;resser des gens.

J'ai aussi t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la version 0.7 beta5 mais je suis pas s&#251;r qu'elle soit n&#233;cessaire.

Pour les r&#233;glages j'indique


host : 127.0.0.1
user : root
pass : root

et c'est tout  Mes ports sont ceux d'apache/mysql et pas de mamp.

Par contre avec localhost et l'adresse du socket &#231;&#224; ne marche pa chez moi.

voil&#224; voil&#224;


----------

